# Broken Electric Jack



## Texas Scott (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello Folks I have a 295RE with a Husky HB3000 on the front. The Jack Failed during hook up and the trailer fell. I had the truck positioned so it landed right on the ball...Lucky. I contacted Husky, they directed to take it to the local Husky (Outback)dealer. While there I discovered they had the same jack with the same problem. Broken internal bearings or such, which may be abled to repaired by replacing the whole lower jack arm, which the local dealer may be able to do. That is the good news, the bad news is that if the lower arm does not fix it, the replacement jacks are enroute from oversees and are pasted their expected delivery date. The important lesson here is that at no time should any part of your body (that you wish to keep) be under the trailer when hooking up as I had no notice when it failed, it just collapsed. This trailer is two months old and the jack has only lifted the trailer about a dozen times.

Texas Scott


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

If you decide to replace the Husky, recommend giving the Atwood heavy duty electric jack a try.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry about your problem - and good to hear no one was hurt.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Atwood is a great recommend, never had a problem with one!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Good safety tip....thats a fast way to ruin your day.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've never had a problem with my Barker either.


----------

